# Cyber labs or other recommendation



## hulkk (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi, looking at getting some cyber lab stuff, anyone got anything to say about the lab. Feel free to tell it like it is and suggest better options.

Looking at test e, dboal or anadrol and aromasin which is 12.5mg not the usual 25mg.

opinions are like arseholes and all that :thumb


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Not a lot of reviews about the lab but only ever heard positive stuff when mentioned.


----------



## kh4n (Mar 15, 2009)

Same!! Give it a go and let us know


----------

